# Nav Install location



## GLaz38 (Jun 7, 2006)

Just picked up a Garmin Nuvi 350. This thing is the size of a deck of cards and yet I dont really know where it should go in the GTO.

Sure it has a windshield mount but with the seats being all the way back (I'm 6'2) and the windshield really far forward, the windshield mount doesnt seem to be the best place. Even with my knuckle dragging long arms I wouldnt be able to easily reach it.

Now it does come with an adhesive plate so you can mount it to the dash but I've read that its made with glue based on technology that created the pyramids and it will rip your dash apart should you decide to try and take it off.

So....any ideas as to where and how I can mount this lil bugger?

Anyone have pics of something similar with a good idea on how to rig it?

Any help appreciated!


----------



## RICKGTO (Mar 25, 2006)

It may fit below the radio. If not you could always make your own bracket out of plastic, warmed and bent to the proper angle. Then you could use your own double sided tape or velcro to make it removable.


----------



## GLaz38 (Jun 7, 2006)

> Then you could use your own double sided tape or velcro to make it removable.



Hmm....I like the velcro idea. Thanks for the tip.


----------

